# newbie question about specialty



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes -- you'll be fine. Enter both!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks, Anney!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

let's all try to get together there!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

BArb, I agree! I just booked my room, so I'm really going forward with this!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love this  Looking forward to cooler weather too


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is going to be so much fun! I'm staying at the Hampton Inn in Wilmington. Where's everyone staying?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

This is awesome!!! I'll be at the Royalton I think it is. I'll get there friday night.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Holiday Inn, not the one on site, the other one. We plan to roll in on Friday night.
Anyone going to the tail gate party? Still trying to decide....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

when is the tailgate? There are so many dinners I can't figure out which ones I need or would want to go to lol!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's on Sunday after the hunt tests, but before the WC/WCX which are on Monday.
Social Events | 2015 GRCA National Specialty
The welcome dinner and parade of titleholders is on Monday.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> when is the tailgate? There are so many dinners I can't figure out which ones I need or would want to go to lol!


We'll be going to the Field Tailgate [Sunday evening, after training] and the Field Trial (Awards) Banquet [Wednesday evening, after the trial]. Both are a whole lot of fun and provide the opportunity to meet new folks from around the country and to visit with friends that you don't get to see very often. 
At the Awards Banquet, you will see some of the most beautiful trophies imaginable, which are engraved with the names of the dogs which show up in many of our current field dog pedigrees (the names of many of Proof's relatives are on the trophies  ... it's kind of a neat thing to see).
Plus, rumor has it that there will again be a parade of FC's and AFC's at the Field Trial Banquet. It's a real treat to see the Champions of the Field. Last year there were 8 - 10 Champions that were honored at the Banquet.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow that is fantastic! I know I'll love seeing this and I'm sure I'll be beaming with pride as well. I love this stuff so much, I can't even begin to describe the rush I get from it all. I never realized this would be my fate three years ago and learning a new trait makes me feel like a kid again, instead of a 40 year old lady, ha ha ha!! (that pees a lot, Ben!)


----------

